# JSOC Medical Personnel



## Infinitejest12 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi, I have been reading about the Air Force’s SOST Medical personal and have become increasingly interested in combat medicine specifically for Spec Ops. I was wondering if you guys had any info on the JSOC Medical Augmentation Unit. 
1. What are the similarities and differences between JMAU and SOST? 
2. Does JMAU receive more direct contact with Tier 1 SMU’s in combat?
3. Are JMAU trained in military tactics and techniques (SERE, Shooting, Parachuting, HALO, etc.) 

Appreciate any input and wish everyone the best, Garry


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Mar 15, 2020)

I’ll just jump in here and say that is a little too much information for an open forum.   Just know that JMAU is a unit of highly trained individuals who provide trauma resuscitation and surgery in support of DOD operations.  Similar to the SOST mission but not the same.


----------



## AWP (Mar 15, 2020)

Sometimes there's a lack of information on the internet for a reason...


----------

